# Meatloaf



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

I made my first meatloaf today. It turned out okay tastewise, but the loaf tin contained a LOT of water for some reason  , i dont know why, i didnt add any stock, the tin was half left with water.  . Luckily it didnt ruin the taste of the meatloaf, but im sure without the water it would have been much more pleasant to eat. Can anyone tell me why there was so much water? Maybe i did something wrong with the recipe? I just made it up, maybe thas why lol


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

I doubt it was water and bet you it was grease.  Not to worry, just dump it out and slice away.

What sort of mince did you use?


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2006)

Shamalicious, I'm with mudbug, it was likely grease. You might want to try putting the meat in one end of the loaf tin and leaving an end free, that way you can peek in and drain off any grease that accumulates.


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

My meatloafs always generate a lot of liquid -- it's not all fat but also includes juices from the meat and veggies (onions, celery, etc.). 

If it bothers you, there are a couple of solutions:

1. I have one pan (which I never use) that has sort of an insert with holes that fits into a larger outer pan; the idea is that the juices will drip through the holes into the outer pan so the meatloaf doesn't sit in them.

2. Form the loaf in a loaf pan, then invert it onto a larger baking dish before cooking it -- or just use your hands to shape it into a loaf in a baking dish; the juices will still accumulate but the loaf won't be floating in them.


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2006)

I'll try not to hijack this too badly, but I have never put veggies in my meatloaf. Is that something you do a lot of? And what veggies please?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

Alix, it's not that unusual to add diced onions, celery, and maybe green peppers to meatloaf down here.  Personally, I just go with the onions, but I agree that the other stuff is going to add liquid,  You just dump it out or use it to make a pan gravy.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

Grease? Really? The tin was really half full, i used lamb mince mudbug.. it looks a little watery to be just grease  

Fryboy, the only veggies i used were a couple of red onions. I wasnt too bothered at first, because the texture of the meat stayed as I wished it to be, it wasnt soggy or too soft, it was nice n moist, but my dad thought maybe the taste wasnt as brilliant as it could have been because of all the excess liquid, extracting potential flavour from the meat. Will the loaf shape still remain the same without the tin, if i try number 2?


----------



## Alix (Sep 16, 2006)

Thank you mudbug. Mine is strictly ground beef, some bread crumbs, seasonings and parmesan. Never thought of the other stuff.


----------



## daisy (Sep 16, 2006)

Most likely it was fat. For meatloaf, choose best-quality, low-fat mince. 

If you line the bottom of your pan with bread slices, they will absorb much of the fat, and are easily discarded when you turn the meatloaf out.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 16, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'll try not to hijack this too badly, but I have never put veggies in my meatloaf. Is that something you do a lot of? And what veggies please?


Alix, I don't like hamburger or ground meat, texure not taste, so meatloaf really hasn't been my thing. But, I made one after watching Tyler Florence and his recipe gave me some idea's..I used half ground pork and half ground chuck, about 3/4 of alb. of each...I used 2 of those texas toast kind of bread, soaked them in milk, lightly squeezed them out add to meat, then I added chopped onions, some diced fresh tomato, I had a jar of this neat diced red and yellow bells with capers in evoo and vinegar so I added half of that jar, ketchup, salt,pepper, worcestershire, 3 cloves of minced garlic, and that was it...I've always had my meat loaf just crumble  when I try to cut it this one stayed together and even I ate some of it..DH worked on it for 3 days..Oh yes before putting in the oven I cut bacon strips in half and put them over the top of the loaf..Even I have to say with the bells in there it was a nice taste.

kadesma


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

I think it would make quite good stock also


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

daisy said:
			
		

> If you line the bottom of your pan with bread slices, they will absorb much of the fat, and are easily discarded when you turn the meatloaf out.


 
A very useful tip! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'll try not to hijack this too badly, but I have never put veggies in my meatloaf. Is that something you do a lot of? And what veggies please?


Depends on the recipe, of course, but I've made meatloaf with onions, garlic, celery, carrots, green chilis, mushrooms, apples, and god knows what else. I'll find a recipe or two and post them for you.


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

shama, my "mince" usually involves ground beef, pork, and veal.  I think it's better tasting than just one of the above.  Fairly easy to find in the U.S.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> shama, my "mince" usually involves ground beef, pork, and veal. I think it's better tasting than just one of the above. Fairly easy to find in the U.S.


 
It probably a very stupid question...but whats veal?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

baby cow.  Some object to using it, but it's very tender and delicious.  Veal cutlets are also very good.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

aaah right. i knew it was baby something, lol. well i just wanted to try something a bit simple, since it was my first attempt at a meatloaf, perphaps once ive mastered a good enough meatloaf, ill be brave enough to experiment with different meats!


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont know if it would make a difference, but i cooked it in a bain marie..


----------



## mudbug (Sep 16, 2006)

no need, shama.  Bain maries are for custards, cheesecakes, and other delicate items.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 16, 2006)

Regardless of what meat a meatloaf is made of, there's still going to be some amount of grease that will raise it's slimy face.

When I make my meatloaf, I tear a piece of heavy-duty aluminum foil that's about 6 inches longer than the length plus the height of the two short sides of the pan.  I fold the foil in quarters the long way and put this in the pan.  What extends beyond the short sides of the pan get turned down and under the outside.

When the meatloaf is done, I grasp the two foil "tabs" that I folded to the outside and lift the meatloaf out of the pan to rest on a platter or cutting board.

Sometimes I season my meatloaf mixture with taco seasoning, about a cup of chopped taco chips as a binder, some chopped onion and a can of drained green chilies.  I spread some salsa on top while it's baking and serve it with more salsa, sour cream and chopped black olives.  A little Mexi twist.

Katie


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Sep 16, 2006)

How embarassing lol  i did that, cos im sure i read somewhere, the bain marie helps to cook the meatloaf all the way through and makes it nice and moist


----------



## FryBoy (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's a meatloaf loaded with veggies. It's made with ground turkey, and although I'm sure beef or force meat (a mix of beef, pork, and veal) would work, it's really very good with turkey, and it's quite healthful (see nutrition information at end). I've never served it to anyone who didn't think it was great.


----------



## marmalady (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's a TNT with a few little 'twists' in it!

 MEATLOAF​ 
1/12 lbs. mix ground beef, veal and pork           
¾ cup fresh breadcrumbs
1 egg                                                                
1/3 cup heavy cream
1T worchestershire sauce                                  
½ tsp. cayenne
2 tsp. mushroom base*                                     
2 tsp. salt
1 tsp. black pepper                                           
1 tsp. dry thyme
1T roast garlic                                                 
 2T carmelized onions
¼ cup minced parsely
 
Preheat oven to 350.
 
Combine cream and crumbs, and let sit.   Puree roast garlic and onion.   Mix together egg, worchestershire, pureed garlic/’onion, salt, pepepr, thyme and mushroom base.  
 
In large bowl, combine meat, crumbs and egg mixture; mix w/hands til well blended.   Form into a loaf on an oiled baking sheet and bake at 350 for 1 hour or til thermometer reads 160.  Let rest before cutting.  
 
*If you don’t have mushroom base, add another tsp. of worchestershire


----------



## XeniA (Sep 17, 2006)

I make mine the way my mum did, with oats. It makes a very moist loaf with a nice texture -- not real dense. Otherwise it has savory ingredients (onion, pepper, worcestershire sauce) and a bit of veg (finely chopped celery and sometimes some corn). Topped always with ketchup before popping in the oven.

I put it in a pan big enough so that whatever juice does come out ends up evaporating. That, or being absorbed by surrounding veggies if I do it as a roast dinner.


----------

